

Buy 2 RIM Playbooks, get 1 free. Yes, it is for real. - just_testing
http://us.blackberry.com/business/playbook/?RMID=B2B_201110_PB_Offer_US_BIF&RRID=

======
apaprocki
HP CEO Leo Apotheker on what he's learned from RIM's PlayBook: "We will not
release a product that isn't perfect."

Talk about celebrity endorsement! Now if only there was a quote from Reed
Hastings about spinning off the BBM business..

